# 1/13/2013



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Found about 6lbs of prime oysters today.Not bad for mid Jan.But its gona get real cold so probly no more for awhile.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

well looks like this week may flush some more oysters.I certainly hope so.


----------



## lonewatie (Dec 17, 2012)

where can i find oysters ?


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Lonewatie I love the handle .Jose Whales.Oysters can be found year round on many types of trees.In the cold months it seems like cottonwoods are the ticket.and thewinter oysters are the best eating.


----------

